# Can you tell me about the Radian?



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Dh and I are buying a 2nd vehicle later this spring/early summer and are feeling our choices are rather limited because we have one baby, another on the way and want more in the future. So of course we don't want to get a 2nd car and then bam... I'm pregnant and there's no room for another baby.

But one of my friend's showed me this car seat: http://www.elitecarseats.com/Sunshine-Kids-Radian.pro

Has anyone used it before? Is it good and safe? What is your opinion on it?

I'm pretty excited because if we could get three across it would open up a whole range of car choices.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't have a lot of time to type - I'm sure others will be along with their opinions shortly.

The Radian is generally a well-loved seat among CPS people. It has a high-weight harness (to either 65 or 80 lbs depending on the model) a metal shell instead of the typical plastic, and it is the narrowest convertible seat available, making ideal for three-across situations.

I own a Radian80 and it is a very nice seat. Well-built. It is very heavy. Tethers rear-facing which is a big plus. Can be tricky to install in certain vehicles, notorious for poor compatibility with Toyotas and their long buckle-stalks.

What car are you putting it into? Are you looking at this seat for your new baby, or for your older child?


----------



## Bitter Green (Feb 17, 2005)

We have one and it's great. I find it very easy to install in most vehicles. It is very heavy, heavier than it looks!


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

We love it - we have the 80 (with the mesh cover). We went from a Roundabout to it, and DD dubbed it "the comfy seat". I wish I'd had it all along!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My 4 year old is in a Radian 65, we switched about 9 months ago in order to fit 3 across the backseat of our Murano. He likes the seat, it's not as high as the Marathon was so it is easy for him to climb up into it and he can snap & buckle himself. I didn't have any problems installing it (center position, FFing using the seatbelt), I just had to twist the stalk of the buckle to get a tight install. Our oldest Marathon will expire in another year or so, and we will replace it with another Radian.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's a great seat. The two problems I see repeatedly with it are:

1. Can be difficult to install with seatbelts

2. takes up a LOT of room front to back when rf.

-Angela


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome! It's great to see it's such a good seat.

And for the record, I'm not looking into buying one yet. I'm a planner and I like to micromanage, so now that we're car browsing for when we buy later this year, I want to make sure if we have another kidlet soon we'll be able to get all the kids in the new car. Until today I wasn't aware that you could do three across.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

LOTS of carseats you can actually get 3 across- often with a combination of different seats. Hopefully someone will post a link to the carseat forums- there are pictures there









-Angela


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
LOTS of carseats you can actually get 3 across- often with a combination of different seats. Hopefully someone will post a link to the carseat forums- there are pictures there









-Angela

Thanks! That's awesome!

I feel so dumb. I had no idea! Gosh, I'm so excited! This opens up a lot of different options on the car shopping (a lot of more affordable options, too!).







:


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

We love, love, love our Radian! It is a cinch to install with LATCH in just about any car, I think, but can be tricky with a seatbelt, depending on your car. I've installed it in several cars and have found it easy in most, tricky in a couple, and only impossible in one -- but that's before I knew the trick about twisting the buckle stalk. There's a website (sorry, the name escapes me but if you google I'm sure you could find it) that lists seat compatibility with different types of cars.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Okay, I'm sorry to be a downer, but I don't like our Radian65.







: My biggest problem with it is that I find it really difficult to tighten the straps every single time I buckle ds in, I hate the stupid ratcheting set-up. Also, it was super-easy to install with LATCH, but now I have it installed with the seatbelt in the backseat of our Odyssey and CANNOT get a good install, it tilts at an angle and is just not as tight as I like. I'm not a carseat tech, but I'm pretty darn good at carseats and it frustates the heck out of me. Anyway, just wanted to suggest you try buckling your dc in one before you buy it to see if it works for you, because I bought it based only off of reviews and wish I could justify buying something else!!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

We have a radian. Unfortunately, we also have a Toyota. It will not fit in that car. No way. So we use it in our Honda CRV. We like the seat -- sturdy, narrow, comfy, safe -- as long as you don't have to move it from car to car. DD is 4 and we also have a Turbo Booster that my mom uses with her occasionally. For a while we had to move the Radian all the time from car to car and it was horrible. It weighs a million pounds and just plain doesn't fit in some cars. It's hard to get the seatbelt in there, too.

I am glad we have it, now, though, and when DS is bigger (18 months, rf, Evenflo Triumph 5) we will consider getting one for him too. Or he'll use that and we'll switch DD to the booster full-time. Anyway, I'd say make totally sure it will fit in your car and once you get it in, avoid taking it out, and you'll be happy with it.









Oh, and I wouldn't try it rf, either unless you have a pretty big car.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have one (the 65--both have the same height slots) and it's okay. I kind of have a love/hate relationship with it. It's great RFing, especially when I need to work three in a row. I hate installing it FFing. I can do it, but sometimes it takes me a good half hour or more. I also have Britax seats and they're so much easier (and quicker, lol) to get a great install. There are tricks to make the Radian install easier, but sometimes it just won't work in certain vehicles.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I love our Radians. They are the easiest seats to install that we've had and easiest to tighten and loosen the straps.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

We have two Radians - FFing for my 4yr old and RFing for my 2yr old. We bought them because of their width, meaning I would be able to fit in between the two seats for when we pick up MIL and there are 5 people in the car. We have a Honda CRV, by the way.

The kids like the seat and after reading a thread on tips and tweaks on car-seat.org, I was able to get a good FFing install (before that I was struggling). It *does* take up a lot of room RFing, as in the passenger in the front better not have long legs. It's also heavy because it's made of steel instead of plastic on the inside, so heavy if you have to switch cars and lug it around airports.

Other than that, I like the high harness weight limit, and the narrowness. The price is not bad also, considering its advantages.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

LOVE the seat. My 18 month old has more leg room rearfacing in it then in the Marathon. It does take up more room front to back (had to move the passenger seat up an extra 1-2 clicks). I'm going to see if I can get it in the middle to solve that problem. But I like it better rfing than the marathon since it has more leg room and a taller shell so it'll last longer rfing! The only reason I'm not getting another one for #3 is that we're going to be upgrading cars to a Sienna, and seatbelt installs with a radian and toyota don't work well (and at some point my kiddos will be 40 lbs and outgrow the LATCH).


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

As for the heaviness, I don't see us switching them around much if we get them. They'd stay in my vehicle (the one we're buying this spring or summer). We're wanting to get a Hyundai Tucson, but could end up getting something else.

What other super compact car seats are out there?


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

We have one radian 65 ff and a turbobooster in our hyundai elantra (compact car). I love the radian. It took me about 2 mins to get a super-tight fit. We have another on order that we plan to use rf for infant. I expect it will make the passengers seat almost not useable cause of the high back but it is probably the only one we can fit three across in the car. I will know by next week if it is working out- feel free to pm me.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

We have a Radian for my youngest; overall we love it - but there are a few issues.

1) It's a bastard to install, I've had it in four vehicles, with help from a CPS tech and all four times it took us over an hour to get a tight install.

2) I ~hate~ it rear facing. My dd is one, and screams bloody murder because she's tilted so far back. We've done all the tricks recommended too, she still finds the recline too much.

3) Small issue in comparison - but it's not as 'cushy' as the Britax. In a year when dd is two, we're going to buy the Frontier to switch her into.

She's already 30 lbs, but I'd like her rear facing for those few extra!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I love our Radian! We have a Volvo, and I'm able to fit the Radian, a Husky (the widest seat EVER) and another person in my backseat. My 6yo is at the 75th %ile for height and he still fits in it (barely).
I have never had a problem installing it (in Volvos, Subarus, Hondas, and Mercedes). It's easy to get a rock tight install and I trust it even without the tether (which not all cars have). It IS very heavy, and the slot to put the belt through (for FFing) is a little small and scrapes your hand. Also it's a bit annoying that you can't make it more upright for a RFing toddler.
The new Radian XT has side impact wings which makes it perfect, IMO. Wish I had one!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It does depend on the car and your bag of tricks for making it more upright. Mine is definitely more upright than 45 for my 10 month old. In fact, in my current car, I think I would need a pool noodle to get it reclined enough for a newborn.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
It does depend on the car and your bag of tricks for making it more upright. Mine is definitely more upright than 45 for my 10 month old. In fact, in my current car, I think I would need a pool noodle to get it reclined enough for a newborn.

I thought I'd read you can't use a noodle with the radian?

-Angela


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm curious to hear what kinds of cars it's hard to use with the seatbelt. I've had it installed with a seatbelt in a Ford Explorer, a Toyota Matrix, a Toyota RAV4, and a Plymouth Voyager with no problems.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
I'm curious to hear what kinds of cars it's hard to use with the seatbelt. I've had it installed with a seatbelt in a Ford Explorer, a Toyota Matrix, a Toyota RAV4, and a Plymouth Voyager with no problems.

I've *heard* subarus and some toyotas.

-Angela


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
I'm curious to hear what kinds of cars it's hard to use with the seatbelt. I've had it installed with a seatbelt in a Ford Explorer, a Toyota Matrix, a Toyota RAV4, and a Plymouth Voyager with no problems.

I can get it rock solid using LATCH in my '01 Volvo V70, and DH's '08 Civic coupe, but have never been able to get it tight enough in either car using the seatbelt.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I thought I'd read you can't use a noodle with the radian?

-Angela

I have no clue, but I'll never need to since I'm not going to use it with a newborn.

And I should have said 18 month old - typo!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I've *heard* subarus and some toyotas.

-Angela


I can barely get a tight enough belt install in my Subaru, and it takes A LOT of work to do so. And over an hour!


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I've *heard* subarus and some toyotas.

-Angela

They're pretty much a no-go in a Sienna w/the seatbelt. We had to move DS1 to a HBB a couple months earlier than we had planned b/c Radians are basically impossible to install in them w/the seatbelt. However, I have rock solid installs on my other 2 Radians w/the UAS in my Sienna (one RFing, one FFing).

Other than some seatbelt install issues, it's a great seat. We *love* our Radians. I find it to be easy to use and my kids say they're comfy.







in my book.

Edited to add in on RFing recline: I'm pretty sure the instruction manual on them also says to not put anything (ie, pool noodles, rolled up towels) under the recline boot while RFing. It does say you can use the top tether RFing to help get a 45 degree recline on it.


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

And don't forget -- it really does fold up flat, which is awesome if you need to travel with it or stash it somewhere temporarily. Several of my friends in Manhattan have gotten Radians because it's the only seat that can be stashed in an apartment easily!


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I've *heard* subarus and some toyotas.

-Angela

We can't (even with pro assistance) get it in my dad's Toyota Tercel or my mum's new Subaru Forrester. Just doesn't work - very aggravating!


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetcheeks* 
They're pretty much a no-go in a Sienna w/the seatbelt. We had to move DS1 to a HBB a couple months earlier than we had planned b/c Radians are basically impossible to install in them w/the seatbelt. However, I have rock solid installs on my other 2 Radians w/the UAS in my Sienna (one RFing, one FFing).

Other than some seatbelt install issues, it's a great seat. We *love* our Radians. I find it to be easy to use and my kids say they're comfy.







in my book.

Edited to add in on RFing recline: I'm pretty sure the instruction manual on them also says to not put anything (ie, pool noodles, rolled up towels) under the recline boot while RFing. It does say you can use the top tether RFing to help get a 45 degree recline on it.

Oh, BIG bummer they're not gonna install in a Sienna with the seat belt.







I was hoping they'd be a good replacement for my DS's Regent - that thing takes up SO much room and I really need to start thinking about how to fit 3 across in the back row... Am I really stuck with booster seat or nothing to get three across? isn't there another high weight 5 pt harness that is narrow enough to allow for room for 2 other seats (convertible, infant, even one could be a booster) in the back?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delly* 
Oh, BIG bummer they're not gonna install in a Sienna with the seat belt.







I was hoping they'd be a good replacement for my DS's Regent - that thing takes up SO much room and I really need to start thinking about how to fit 3 across in the back row... Am I really stuck with booster seat or nothing to get three across? isn't there another high weight 5 pt harness that is narrow enough to allow for room for 2 other seats (convertible, infant, even one could be a booster) in the back?

I can fit 3 across the middle of my sienna with a safeguard and a boulevard with no problem. Haven't tried in the back yet. (3rd seat has been an infant or a marathon)

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Don't have a Sienna yet, but the nautilus isn't as wide as you would think. And it would puzzle nicely next to a rfing seat up on a base (like the marathon). Just a thought.

As for the radian, I've heard you can't install the radian with a seatbelt in the captain's chairs, but what about the back bench?


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

I have an '03 Toyota Corolla and it did take some tricks with the buckle stalk to do seatbelt installs with the Radian. I can get rock solid installs with the seatbelt in all seating positions in my backseat, though it took several message boards and several hours to learn how. It is tall when RF, but we aren't tall people so I don't have a problem puting it RF in either the passenger or middle seat without interfering with my driver's seat.

I do like the seat. We are waiting for our tax refund to buy a new Radian XT to replace an expiring seat I hate (a Cosco AO that was a gift) and I am so excited for it. DD2 who is RF has a lot more legroom when RF in a Radian as opposed to the AO she is in now.


----------



## txbikegrrl (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow, we love ours and have not had any problems. We have a CR-V and have also installed it rf and ff in an Element but nothing else. It's great for travel DH put it on his back when we went to CA recently.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

We have one, and it was HELL to install in our '97 Nissan Sentra. We had to remove the cover, then we finally got it.

I like it otherwise, though I agree that it's sort of hard to adjust the straps.


----------

